# Game 79: Bobcats @ Heat (4/8 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, April 8, 2011 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bulls beat the Celtics so the Heat once again control their destiny as far as finishing with that 2nd seed.

Wade went through most of the practice today and sounded like he was gonna give it a go in this one.

For the Bobcats, Stephen Jackson missed today's practice is doubtful. They are now eliminated for the playoffs so I doubt he'll play.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

we'll get this win today. we won't lose 2 in a row at home to subpar teams with what's at stake.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> EthanJSkolnick Spoelstra says Wade is still probable for tonight. Getting treatment.


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We better not lose this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Interesting. Z gets the start over Damp.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, Big Z back as starter. Interesting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wade goes for the dunk and is fouled. He looks completely over the injury.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice inside passing by Bosh to Z


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1 dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle by Bosh.

Wade sometimes looks too much for Lebron on fast breaks.

Wade is on fast forward tonight. Good to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Bosh now

nice pass by Z


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

God damn, D-Wade. Didnt you just get over a thigh injury? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z2Wade

sick passing


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice ball movement there


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is on point tonight


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like Big Z getting benched for that period of time was more about saving him for the playoffs than anything. I love this lineup we started the game with. We're really sharp out there. Plus when Z is out there, statically Lebron is like twice as apt to be a facilitor than when he is not. So I'm sure some of it is about getting Lebron to start the game in facilitator mode, and then attack at the end of the quarter, and beginning of second quarter.

Love Wade's aggressiveness early. 

I just hope when the playoffs start we find our upper gear and stick in it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat must have a top notch medical staff. Give them some props lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with a steal and fouled again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL at Eric Reid's shoutout haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Lebron!

Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Lebron, what a pass


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Joel Anthony has really improved his ability to make wide open dunks this season


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LOVE the ball movement right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Joel Anthony has really improved his ability to make wide open dunks this season


And catch! He caught that bounce pass clean.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron makes broken plays look so easy sometimes haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy ****!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, the obligatory bucket to end a quarter by the opposition....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-25 after 1

Feel like we should be up by more but still a nice quarter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Please hit more end of quarter shots, teams playing the Heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

is anyone a little peeved at spo mucking up an already mucky rotation? why take out dampier at this point, so close to the playoffs. rest is the only plausible answer


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow thats crazy, Lebron and Wade have the same amount of dunks, didn't know that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mm 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333

Come on Mike, have that breakout game...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Warden says no


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

hmmmm tough call on that blocking foul on Mike


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

thats a fking charge man


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow this lineup is STINKING it up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Lebron back in, thankfully.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive and dunk by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the offensive rebound and beautiful bounce pass to Miller for the and1.

Now he's throwing bounce passes :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

joel chose to slap the ball down instead of catching there. nice rebound and pass to miller for the anduno though. on a different note, funny how the people who kept saying wade and lebron cant coexist just disappear.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sucks seeing Mike miss wide open trey, after wide open trey


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-44 at the half

Heat shoot 56%. Seem some pretty good ball movement tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

miller really needs to hit that wide open 3. this season has collectively been the biggest moment in dude's life, and so far he's shrinking. i wonder if that standing ovation he received prior to receiving his first minutes is perennially in his head.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick and1 by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade owns


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Lebron full court pass and dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****, you hate to see that. Hope Wade did re-aggravate anything.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Kwame Brown u fcking ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn you Kwame


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL Lebron, makes it look too easy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who do you guys prefer starting? Big Z? Damp? Joel?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Who do you guys prefer starting? Big Z? Damp? Joel?


I think Damp, but the numbers dont lie. 37-11 with Z starting.

83-69 after 3

Pretty boring game. Hope the Heat can put one good run together to start the 4th and really put this game away.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whenever Miller drives, he either gets no call or he's blocked


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick bounce pass by Mario to Miller.

How many beautiful bounce passes have we seen tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kwame Brown is playing like a ****ing hall of famer tonight..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Joel must be using some serious hand moisturiser - because the dudes hands have improved crazy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> sick bounce pass by Mario to Miller.
> 
> How many beautiful bounce passes have we seen tonight?


Joel's was the best


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Who do you guys prefer starting? Big Z? Damp? Joel?


Big Z if he's moving okay out there and rebounding. Otherwise Damp.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice 4th quarter by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad stretch for the Heat, allowing the Bobcats back in the game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

we need a 'ref you suck' chant about now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Who do you guys prefer starting? Big Z? Damp? Joel?


Magloire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby2 Bosh

Sweet no look pass by Bibby


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think at this point James Jones has to have pulled ahead of Mike Miller in the rotation for the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This ****ing team wont die


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugliest fastbreak ever leads to an and1 by Lebron :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Lebron to Bosh


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chris Bosh POTG


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Kwame Brown 21 pts 12 boards rly?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^False..make that 23 and 13 for Brown. He played the game of his life tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 112-103

Incredibly boring game, but there was some sweet passes throughout.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Chris Bosh POTG


I don't know if those easy layins were more impressive than Lebron's passes lol.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Another season sweep!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Take your pick between the big 3 and you wont go wrong for POTG.

Lebron's passes tonight were special though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ and that dunk off the inbounds. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant wait for the playoffs. This last week playing all under .500 teams have been tough to stay awake through. And its incredibly annoying to watch scrubs like Brown and Temple play like superstars against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo says he'll stick with Z for now and that he's talked to all his centers and told them that a lot about who starts will depend on who they play.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Kwame Brown!? 23 points!?!?!?

UNACCEPTABLE

:flay:

Moral loss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd take that Kwame on this team next year to take the place of one of our aging C's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

didnt we almost sign him too? even then i thought hed be a worthy addition


----------

